# Another update from CVPCS



## SyNiK4L (Jun 7, 2011)

This one sounds great....everyone take a gander at this

http://cvpcs.org/blog/2011-09-04/official_dx_kernel_update_on_the_horizon


----------



## BrentBlend (Jun 11, 2011)

Next week hopefully
Sounds great!


----------



## SyNiK4L (Jun 7, 2011)

so apparently rev and pcs are working together. yay!! ;-)


----------



## bobAbooey (Jun 15, 2011)

Woot woo


----------



## ndwatkins (Jun 6, 2011)

This is really sweet  I heart our devs.


----------



## jedi_squirrel (Jun 9, 2011)

This is going to be fantastic and epic WOOOOT!!!


----------



## johnomaz (Jul 18, 2011)

This is awesome. I was contemplating SBFing and taking the .602 OTA, rooting and starting over with CM7. This takes out all the hassle. I'm very happy now.


----------



## oo3 (Jul 4, 2011)

Pretty awesome. At this rate, the only reason to upgrade my DX is if I want LTE...I'll be able to hold out on upgrading for at least 6 months.


----------



## JWellington (Aug 11, 2011)

+1
Or at least it will help severely as I await the Droid Prime.


----------



## AshG (Jun 7, 2011)

Let me make sure I understand what exactly is going on here.

If I read cvpcs's blog right, then the CM4DX nightlies will autoconvert to the CM4DX GB chain that's also available (along with upgrading your kernel for you)? With some of the issues that appear to still be going on with the GB variant (i.e. only 10% battery output), is that the best option?

At least it will be easy and automatic. That I definitely like.


----------



## zoe (Jun 15, 2011)

it is hard getting used to the 10% increments again, but i still think that this is a move in the right direction regardless...


----------



## modisch (Jun 15, 2011)

zoe said:


> it is hard getting used to the 10% increments again, but i still think that this is a move in the right direction regardless...


I've gotten used to it. And your battery stats are still fairly granular... Just not the status bar guage.

-m

{ droidX «» cm4dx-gb «» tapatalk }


----------



## chefb (Sep 4, 2011)

Looking forward to the team up..and good riddence rom 1%.....ditto with the droid prime I wish I knew the specs.


----------

